# Wanted - 1 night 1 bdrm @ KoOlina 8/24/13



## TravelAmore (Aug 3, 2013)

Due to a family wedding we had to adjust our travel dates to Marriott Ko Olina. We are looking for one night Aug. 24 in a studio room or one bedroom villa. We fly to Kona on Aug 25th. PM me if u have something available. Thanks!


----------

